# crate engine



## ChristianR (Nov 17, 2015)

hey guys, need some advice where to buy a nice engine, ready to install. looking for a 389/400/455 with fuel injected 8 stacks, please let me know if you know of any builders, thanks


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I assume that Butler & KRE can build anything you want, if you can afford it. But there are several good Pontiac engine builders, in many parts of the country. 

https://butlerperformance.com/

http://www.krepower.com/

Can't help but be curious as to what you're building. is it some sort of nostalgia gasser build ?

https://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/fuel-injection-for-pontiac-v8s.604142/

https://kinsler.com/Shop/

http://www.alsblowers.com/streetinduction.html


----------

